# Valentino Rossi Autobiography for sale - Autographed



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

As the title says  

I am having to sell my beloved Rossi Autobiography a) due to space restrictions and b) due to 3 children with expensive christmas pressie tastes !!! 

The book is in excellent condition (read once, snogged several times ) 

It is his "What If I Had Never Tried It" Autobiography and it is autographed inside the front cover with "CIAO! xNatasha (then his signature)"  

I am open to sensible offers but I have looked on e-bay and cannot see a signed copy of this book has been sold on there before. 

Will be going on e-bay in a few days but I know we have a few MotoGP fans around and this would make the most amazing Christmas pressie ever !!!!!   

Please PM if interested !!!

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Going on e-bay today

T xx


----------

